# Catasetum Winter Light



## JAB (Sep 7, 2016)

So I have fallen in love with the Catasetum family! I was curious... culture wise during the winter dormancy when all the leaves have dropped, is it imperative to keep them under lights? A newbie I met was saying she puts hers in the fridge over the winter! I did not know enough to argue nor agree. 
Last winter when mine dropped leaves I just put her in the corner and did not water, but she still got light. Was just wondering if light was imperative? 

Thanks
Jake


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 7, 2016)

Fred Clarke has told me that he knew somebody who just put him in his (dark) garage all winter...

I don't know if i would go that far, but I didn't go out of my way to give mine (a hundred or so) light last winter. I grow entirely under lights in the winter, no natural light at all - so if I don't have to turn on a light I won't (light is money). Most of my catasetinae ended up on top of my grow-racks. Whatever light bounces off the ceiling, plus the over-head lights when I'm working in the barn.

I also repotted all my catasetums while they were stone cold dormant this year... Seemed to work very well, they took off quickly in the spring.


----------



## JAB (Sep 7, 2016)

Good to know Rob! Thanks.


----------



## AdamD (Sep 7, 2016)

I keep light on mine, but I never seem to have them all dormant at the same time. Some skip dormancy altogether. I also grow under lights in the winter. I have kept them dark one winter before I knew what I was doing. Worked alright. I'm too much of a control freak. I want to see what's going on with them.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2016)

Mine are hanging in the greenhouse. I plan to just let them hang this year -- just stop watering them when it is time.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 8, 2016)

I only have Cycnoches and Cycnodes. 
As Adam says, mine all go into dormancy at different time. 

I have Wine Delight in bloom with all the leaves on but turning yellow at the tip.
It flowered about one month earlier last year. Then went into dormancy shortly after. It "woke" up early around early February. 

My others flowers twice in the late summer into late fall with leaves. 
These lost leaves very late like January. Some of them, I actually just stripped the remaining one or two leaves. So I kind of forced it on them.

I had them all by the window during the dormancy where it gets about 65-60 on coldest nights, but normally warmer. 
Natural light, but some I moved a few get in, so it was still getting light but no as strong. I even water mine when the pot gets bone dry or when I see the "trunk" slightly wrinkly. This is somewhere around 2-3 times a month for me. 

I had once rotten out one plant so I like to have my eyes on them to make sure they are "sleeping" healthy.  and should any issue arise, I can take care of it right away.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 8, 2016)

I only have Cycnoches and Cycnodes. 
As Adam says, mine all go into dormancy at different time. 

I have Wine Delight in bloom with all the leaves on but turning yellow at the tip.
It flowered about one month earlier last year. Then went into dormancy shortly after. It "woke" up early around early February. 

My others flowers twice in the late summer into late fall with leaves. 
These lost leaves very late like January. Some of them, I actually just stripped the remaining one or two leaves. So I kind of forced it on them.

I had them all by the window during the dormancy where it gets about 65-60 on coldest nights, but normally warmer. 
Natural light, but some I moved a few get in, so it was still getting light but no as strong. I even water mine when the pot gets bone dry or when I see the "trunk" slightly wrinkly. This is somewhere around 2-3 times a month for me. 

I had once rotten out one plant so I like to have my eyes on them to make sure they are "sleeping" healthy.  and should any issue arise, I can take care of it right away. 


By the way, is there any advantage in putting them in the fridge??
I thought they rarely encounter such low temperature in nature?
My fridge is for food only.


----------



## AdamD (Sep 8, 2016)

Keep your pseudobulbs out of the fridge. For real. Idk how one could take those conditions and come out still living. In nature most will never see temps below 60F. Winter may be dry, but it is still warm and humid. And sunny. As the seasons progress mine are subjected to more and more sun, as they would in nature. I took the shade cloth off my shade house. All that is on is clear plastic poly. It helps harden the pseudobulbs for "winter"


----------



## JAB (Sep 9, 2016)

Adam
I certainly am not putting them in the fridge! I think she was nuts and/or mixing up her Cyp's or something.


----------



## AdamD (Sep 9, 2016)

I was thinking cyps as well


----------



## gonewild (Sep 9, 2016)

Catasetums grow wild here. It's mid winter and the temperature today was 96F. A couple nights ago we had the coldest night of the season 53F.
Putting them in cold for dormancy is nuts. Some species do grow up at higher elevations and its cooler but not refrigerator cold.
Same thing with light the sun is strong even on dark winter days.
Catasetums are a group of species that thrives in the tops of dead leafless trees long past when all other plants have died off.
Here when Catasetums go dormant we just give the same treatment as normal watered, but less often. They don't seem to care.


----------

